# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста

## Assasin95

Здравствуйте. На сервере установлен виндовс 2008, на нем установлен 1с 8.2 к ней подключаются через терминалы 6 пользователей. Изначально все работало нормально, после загрузки рабочей базы и создания пользователей стало появляться вот такая ошибка "ошибка при вызове метода контекста "Количество страниц". Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой? а то не знаем что делать....1С.jpg

----------


## banderlog89

Такая же проблема нет предположений ни у кого был бы благодарен

----------


## arccos6pi

> Такая же проблема нет предположений ни у кого был бы благодарен


конфа?платформа?

----------

banderlog89 (16.04.2014)

----------


## banderlog89

ут 10.3.29.1
платформа 8.2.19.80

----------


## arccos6pi

> ут 10.3.29.1
> платформа 8.2.19.80


и тот же отчет?

----------

banderlog89 (16.04.2014)

----------


## banderlog89

не отчет, внешняя печатная форма, доступ к модулю формы невозможен

----------


## arccos6pi

> не отчет, внешняя печатная форма, доступ к модулю формы невозможен


ну так это совсем другая ситуация
че за печатная форма

----------

banderlog89 (16.04.2014)

----------


## banderlog89

http://infostart.ru/public/151832/index.php
вот такая, доступ к модулю объекта в ней закрыт

----------


## arccos6pi

классно
вы мне предлагаете ее скачать там за SM чтобы сказать где у вас ошибка?:)

----------

banderlog89 (16.04.2014)

----------


## banderlog89

да не все спасибо,я уже более простым путем разобрался через встроенную) извини за беспокойство)

----------

